# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Шахматы

## Martin Miles

Многие известные шахматисты родились в России. Кто на форуме играет в шахматы?

----------


## Aimak

> Многие известные шахматисты родилися в России. Кто в форум играет в шахматы?

 Многие известные шахматисты родилИСЬ в России. Кто НА форумЕ играет в шахматы? 
К сожалению я очень слабо играю в шахматы.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Я играю, но я не Каспаров  ::

----------


## BappaBa

Играю как любитель.

----------


## Hanna

Играла... Но я не русская, и я тоже не Каспаров.   ::     
------------------------------
please correct!   ::

----------


## Иван

As far as I remember Johanna plays chess well. She is even took first place in women competition at school. I'm interested in chess too. In my childhood I even was in chess sport group.

----------


## Martin Miles

> I'm interested in chess too. In my childhood I even was in chess sport group.

 Какой у вас был любимый дебют?

----------


## Иван

[quote=Martin Miles] 

> I'm interested in chess too. In my childhood I even was in chess sport group.

 Какой у вас было любимый дебют?[/quote:3jpjn1jw]
I liked to play "Шотландская партия" with white and "Староиндийская защита" with black.

----------


## Zaya

> Какой у вас был любимый дебют?

   ::

----------


## Martin Miles

> I liked to play "Шотландская партия" with white and "Староиндийская защита" with black.

 Индивидуальность! "Староиндийская защита" - необычна. Мне тоже нравится "Шотландская партия".
Я играю ежедневно против компьютера. Это, может быть, - хорошо для мозга.

----------


## Иван

> Играла... Но я не русская, и я тоже не Каспаров.   
> please correct!

 Good  ::  . It's correct including comma usage before "и".

----------


## Иван

> Индивидуальность! Староиндийская защита - необычна. Мне нравится тоже Шотландская партия. Better: Мне тоже нравится "Шотландская партия"
> Я играю ежедневно против комппьютера.

 Would you like to play one game via internet against me  ::  ?

----------


## Martin Miles

> Would you like to play one game via internet against me  ?

 Я готов принять вызов! Только скажите мне место и времю битвы.

----------


## Иван

> Я готов принять вызов! Только скажите мне место и время битвы.

 Good. You will need Windows, Internet Explorer and latest version of MSN messanger (you can download it here http://download.live.com/?sku=messenger. My MSN is ivan_titov@list.ru. Add it to your contact list. After that I will tell you further instructions. Here is the chess site http://zone.msn.com/en/chess/zpadefault.htm

----------


## Martin Miles

> Would you like to play one game via internet against me  ?

 Would you like to play A game via THE internet against me?

----------


## mirra

Играю  ::  , но не всегда выигрываю.   ::

----------


## mishau_

Был 3-й разряд. В детстве. Друг заразил. Друг был кандидатом в мастера (11 лет), и драл всех подряд. Потом я сам уже стал заниматься в местном шахматном клубе. Выступал на соревнованиях, записывал ходы в такие длинные бланки, где-то они у меня остались, прикольно.  
Выписывал журнал "Шахматы в СССР" и еще очень нравился рижский журнал "Шахматы". Мне тренер подарил огромную подшивку, штук сто. Там в каждом номере в приложении был дебютный справочник с кодами вариантов дебюта и страницами, где это встречается - супер. До сих пор храню, не знаю зачем.  
У меня было много книг (и есть сейчас). Особенно отмечу такую книгу "Г. Лисицын Стратегия и тактика шахмат" (да-да, через "ы" ) и по ней я по настоящему учился самостоятельному умышлению. Очень классная книга.  
Начитавшись в журналах о специализированных компьютерах, я мечтал о каком-нибудь таком, чтобы тренироваться дома на компьютере. Но это было совершенно нереально, к тому же тогда они вроде играли не ахти.    
Помню фразу: "Раньше гроссмейстеры ходили на соревнования компьютеров, чтобы смеяться. Сейчас они ходят наблюдать. Скоро они будут ходить туда учиться". Да, это предсказание сбылось.  
Потом как-то все ушло. И даже не помню, какой рукой делают рокировку. (Шутка).

----------


## Misha Tal

Шахматы - это моя первая любовь. Совсем маленький был (лет 5-6) когда отец учил меня играть. Есть что-то удивительно привлекательное в шахматах. Честно говоря, я и сейчас чувствую себя как ребенок во время игры. Это весело! Даже в тех редких случаях когда проигрываю. [Как по русски "trash-talk"?!] 
Первая любовь не забывается. Бывают и другие, но с первой мы еще не расcтались.  ::  
[Исправьте ошибки, пожалуйста...]

----------

